# too tired to type



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

but here's 1000 words..


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

DAMN

nice work


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

holy crap! how far did that drag you?


----------



## Outrigger (Nov 6, 2006)

*eat your heart out Anne Leibovitz...*

UNC and your buds are puttin' up some pretty big numbers down in SC...sluggin' percentage is off the charts...


----------



## Grilled Sardine (Apr 22, 2008)

congrats


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

jackass.




i'm jealous.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

damn dude,i told you to whistle if you got into anything...HAH!

i made some friends last night, gave em about 3lb of shrimp lol....my brothas 

Jesse


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

Congrats man,,thats a whopper!!


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

surfnsam said:


> holy crap! how far did that drag you?


only about as far as the anchor line would stretch



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> damn dude,i told you to whistle if you got into anything...HAH!


how could you not hear me?? haha.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

uncdub13 said:


> only about as far as the anchor line would stretch
> 
> 
> 
> how could you not hear me?? haha.



with the anchor contraption you had going, it wasnt going ANYWHERE, its a lead sub



Jesse


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

and what anchor contraption does he have? do tell lol


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

stupidjet said:


> and what anchor contraption does he have? do tell lol


2 cinder blocks zip tied together, on 30 shoe laces tied together..its hilarious...



Jesse


----------



## stonemason (Aug 4, 2006)

pictures or it never happened!


----------



## Justfshn (Nov 22, 2007)

Thats awesome. I think its time i get a yak.

Jet, looks like the actual anchor is sitting next to the water bottle.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big congrats on that one.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Very nice. Congrats Ryan.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

_*"Thats a big ole bull Red"*_

Ha!


----------



## MacPE6 (Feb 28, 2006)

sheeeeeit!!!


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

RuddeDogg said:


> Sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Big congrats on that one.



WARNING!
Rudde Dogg you keep lurking on the kayak boards you're gonna get addicted .
You know what that means


----------



## TopsailSurf (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice Bull Red there bro!


He's right Dogg! It happened to me! Go ahead and take the plunge. Call kayakcity.com and get one on order!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

bbcroaker said:


> WARNING!
> Rudde Dogg you keep lurking on the kayak boards you're gonna get addicted .
> You know what that means


Too late, already working on it.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Too late, already working on it.


Go on Rudde, getcha one I just got mine Monday...Im spendin $$$ everyday....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah I'm lookin at the Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game or the Prowler Trident 15.


----------



## BigBlueFord (Jul 26, 2008)

RuddeDogg said:


> Yeah I'm lookin at the Ocean Kayak Prowler Big Game or the Prowler Trident 15.


yeah they both look pretty good, I got the WS Ride 135,,aint been able to take it out yet,,still riggin it


----------



## chefish (Aug 23, 2008)

its like crack or crystal meth..... once you get the rush you're done for!!!!


----------



## marstang50 (May 3, 2005)

nice work man.


----------



## Trout MAn (Jan 5, 2008)

Congrats on that monster


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

dogg take the ferry next weekend, Quest kayak is selling used yaks at CHSP. pick 1 for 1/2 price. i' ll be down to check them out and do some catching, fishing sucks


----------



## bbcroaker (Jan 6, 2005)

RuddeDogg
I kind of got that feeling seeng you on the yak boards a lot. Thats how I got started. 
Yes it's addictive Just reading about it is. 
"Welcome to the dark side you'll never go back"
Seeing all these young whupper snappers have all this fun I just had to do it.I can't keep up with em but I have fun trying..
I think the O K Prowler Trident 15 is a good choice mainly because thats what I ended up with after renting several others and also going to demos and paddling just about every make of fishing yaks. I think it's the best for seniers and bigger guys like me. It's stable and yet still a pleasure to paddle, good speed ,fairly dry, roomy, and it gets my heart to pumping every time I look at it.Wife got sort of jealous on that one.
Only con for me at my age is handling it on dry land because of the lenght but it sure makes up for it on the water.
Good Luck on your new adventure!







RuddeDogg said:


> Too late, already working on it.


----------

